# MIni Cooper S - Who is selling below MSRP?



## rockDAWG (May 25, 2009)

I am really to order one for Wifey, Which dealer sells below MSRP on the Right side of the coast?


----------



## JackMac (Mar 10, 2006)

Prestige MINI in Mahwah, NJ.

Clicky for info ==> HERE


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Prestige, like most dealers, are discounting IN STOCK units, but the OP asked about ordering a car...


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Princeton Mini has specials. -$1200


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

mullman said:


> Prestige, like most dealers, are discounting IN STOCK units, but the OP asked about ordering a car...


true, but maybe the OP would be interested in saving himself a thousand dollars or more by taking an in-stock vehicle...

If there is something he could live with that is some serious cash on a Mini.

My local dealer just did an order at $375 off MSRP, I am trying to work them for $500 off MSRP on an ordered vehicle.

I don't know what their problem is, outright rejecting an offer to buy an ordered car at $500 off MSRP, that deal still earns dealer more than $2,500 profit....:thumbdwn:


----------



## JackMac (Mar 10, 2006)

mullman said:


> Prestige, like most dealers, are discounting IN STOCK units, but the OP asked about ordering a car...


Indeed, I missed the "order" part. Our local dealer will give $500 off orders (at least they did last fall).

Still worth checking Prestige. They have a significant inventory of cars available and maybe the wifey isn't as particular about every build detail as some of us are .

*rockDAWG *- Take a ride up RT202 to Otto's MINI in West Chester, PA if you get chance :thumbup:


----------



## Idaho Z3 (May 3, 2009)

I ordered one through Mini of San Antonio last year (ask for Mark). They didn't discount the price, but threw in mats, window tint and shipping which amounted to quite a bit (we live in Idaho). They're willing to be creative, which is more than I can say for a lot of other dealers.

Ottos in Wilmington used to be pretty good, though (used to live in PA and bought our BMW there). You'd be well-served to at least speak with them.


----------



## Gryphon (Oct 11, 2007)

Currently dealing with Mini dealers in the search for my wife's new car. Every dealer has offered an addition $650 as a returning BMW owner, but I had to mention it before they ponied up.


----------

